# Amaranth



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I just was reading through some old organic gardening magazines and came across amaranth. Seems it is better nutrtion than almost all grains, gluten free, and you can eat the greens too.

Seems I'm guilty of pulling and persecuting this "weed" in my garden, just as I did with lambs quarters before I knew better.

Seems that it has been a staple of mankind for 10,000 years. There are many species so I'll have to see what the "wild" version here produces.

Anybody else cultivate/harvest this plants? A seed source? I'll take some from your "weeds".

Sorry table did not transfer well. Amaranth kicks ass on wheat rice corn and taters.

Synopsis[4] ~ composition: Amaranth[12] Wheat[13] Rice[14] Sweetcorn[15] Potato[16]
Component (per 100g portion) Amount Amount Amount Amount Amount
water (g) 11 13 12 76 82
energy (kJ) 1554 1368 1527 360 288
energy (kCal) 371 327 365 86 69
protein (g) 14 13 7 3 1.7
fat (g) 7 2 1 1 0.1
carbohydrates (g) 65 71 79 19 16
fiber (g) 7 12 1 3 2.4
sugars (g) 1.7 <0.1 >0.1 3 1.2
iron (mg) 7.6 3 0.8 0.5 0.5
manganese (mg) 3.4 4 1.1 0.2 0.1
calcium (mg) 159 29 28 2 9
magnesium (mg) 248 126 25 37 21
phosphorus (mg) 557 288 115 89 62
potassium (mg) 508 363 115 270 407
zinc (mg) 2.9 2.6 1.1 0.5 0.3
pantothenic acid (mg) 1.5 0.9 1.0 0.7 0.3
vitB6 (mg) 0.6 0.3 0.2 0.1 0.2
folate (µg) 82 38 8 42 18
thiamin (mg) 0.1 0.3 0.1 0.2 0.1
riboflavin (mg) 0.2 0.1 >0.1 0.1 >0.1
niacin (mg) 0.9 5.4 1.6 1.8 1.1


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO, amaranth should be a staple for survival gardens and maybe for your current gardens. As you state it is very high in nutrition and you can eat the whole plant, but the stalks need to be young to be edible (you can peel the tough outside on larger stems). Amaranth has a lot of positives. The seeds are tiny and you can plant an acre with a half pound... which is about how much seed you get PER PLANT. It doesn't need highly fertile soil as does corn & doesn't require a lot of water. In that respect it acts like a weed, which it is... pigweed. However I'd be hesitant to depend on the wild weed varieties, as there are many "enhanced" varieties available for sale at places like Eden Brothers. Amaranth also tolerates over-planting well which is nice since the seed is so tiny & hard to plant one at a time. I like to brodcast the seed and then keep thinning as the plants mature. When so small, you can eat the entire plant as is done in Jamaica in a dish called callaloo. Amaranth fits the need of survivalists also by growing so nondescript. A plot of corn or wheat looks like garden food & could become a target of thieves. Amaranth, on the other hand looks like a weed and a patch of it would not be noticed by others. Also, since the plants produce so much seed, the plant will naturally reseed itself & that plot will come back next year.

To me the biggest issue with it is the processing all those millions of seeds needed to use it like a grain (amaranth is actually not a grain). Since it is currently used by many cultures & like you say, has been a staple of mankind for many years, it obviously is possible but will take some experience & know how. In my situation, I prefer not to depend on it as a grain substitute (I grow corn) but to use it mainly for the tasty, nutritious greens. I think all greens are exceptionally valuable in the garden, but most greens are cool weather crops, with the exception to some extent of collards which can take some heat (love my collards!). So IMO, where amaranth really shines is as a hot weather green. It is very easy to grow and loves the heat, as it is grown in Central America, India & Africa. Just broadcast the greens and keep picking as they grow. The leaves on the mature plants (mine can grow to 8' tall) are still very edible but will need to be cooked. Young amaranth leaves can be eaten raw.

I have had some issues growing amaranth. One of which is the lodging (falling over) of the tall plants. This is not an issue if growing for greens but is a concern if wanting the seeds. Next year I'm gonna try to find some varieties that stay shorter. Biggest issue I had was the plants being attacked by cucumber beetles. These bugs are so attracted to amaranth that some gardeners plant it over to the side of the garden as bait for the beetles so that they leave the other garden plants alone. I keep large quantities of Spinosad and that will control the beetles but wanted to makes sure you knew of this possibility of attack.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. it looks ornamental. Will definitely be trying this out next year.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Callaloo. Now that is how to cook amaranth!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

******* said:


> I have had some issues growing amaranth. One of which is the lodging (falling over) of the tall plants. This is not an issue if growing for greens but is a concern if wanting the seeds. Next year I'm gonna try to find some varieties that stay shorter. Biggest issue I had was the plants being attacked by cucumber beetles. These bugs are so attracted to amaranth that some gardeners plant it over to the side of the garden as bait for the beetles so that they leave the other garden plants alone. I keep large quantities of Spinosad and that will control the beetles but wanted to makes sure you knew of this possibility of attack.


Sounds like a good crop for chickens. They would love the beetles almost as much as the seeds! Nutritionally it is high in calcium and has a fair amount of protein too.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sonya said:


> Sounds like a good crop for chickens. They would love the beetles almost as much as the seeds! Nutritionally it is high in calcium and has a fair amount of protein too.


Yep, however there are studies warning to not let the seed make up more than 20% of their diet. If heated it can go up to 40%.

My gals are pretty spoiled roaming in my orchard, so they weren't too impressed when & gave them some of the seed heads. I think it probably would have worked better if I had stored the heads & brought them out in the winter when the bugs were mostly gone.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

******* said:


> Yep, however there are studies warning to not let the seed make up more than 20% of their diet. If heated it can go up to 40%.
> 
> My gals are pretty spoiled roaming in my orchard, so they weren't too impressed when & gave them some of the seed heads. I think it probably would have worked better if I had stored the heads & brought them out in the winter when the bugs were mostly gone.


Yeah the folks that claim chickens will eat "anything" obviously keep them in tiny barren little pens. Mine have a large (overgrown) run, and free range the yard a few times a week. They are pretty picky about what they will and won't eat.

Interesting about the seeds being better if heated, is there some sort of toxin that isn't chicken friendly?


----------

